# Eheim 2215 problems [FIX] - air lock, low flow, any ideas?



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

If it's new hose and not Eheim hose check all the intake parts, I got some tubing from HD and had a small intake leak that would suck in air and cavitate the motor, fixed it by adding extra zip ties at all hose connections.


----------



## fishwater (May 31, 2012)

I would say you have air getting in somewhere. The return tube at the bottom can sometimes be an area where this can happen, as well as the top o-ring. I'm still trouble shooting my 2215 (I need a new impeller and shaft). But after doing mutliple forum searches for my problem it sounds like you have air leaking in. Check those areas, and all your hose connections and be sure to lube that o-ring. Sometimes the input hose just needs to be tightened into its threads a little bit, (especially if this started happening after a cleaning when you angle the input hose down to drain the filter) but it may also be the seal. Good luck.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

One time, while cleaning the filter, I put the bottom plastic screen in upside down and got horrible flow.

Another time I was getting a lot of air and slow flow...I noticed an air bubble at the top of the intake tube where it hangs over the rim of the tank. I opened and closed one of the quick disconnects a few times and it started working.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

It's as if the motor isn't running at full speed, there always air in the canister, help?


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

So, after you primed it it was full of water? Then an air pocket formed inside?

You have an air leak somewhere at a hose connection or the o-ring or it wasn't primed correctly.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, it seem as if there' always a large pocket of air.I did tilt the canister to get rid of it but it didn't affect the flow. 

Maybe it's the lack of power plus an air leak with the intake, though I can't seem to find any leaks.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

The lack of power won't be the problem with mag drive motors. As long as there is 60 cycle there, they run the same. Totally different concept than other motors. Their speed is determined by the frequency rather than the current. 
The impeller doesn't move air so when there is air around the impeller, it does not pump it out or pump water and the flow will be way down or stop. 
If you've tilted and got the air out of the can as well as out of the output line, there has to be a leak letting the air back into the system. Since the air collects in the can, we can say that the leak is not on the output side. Openings on that side are under a tiny bit of pressure as the water is pumped back to the tank so less likely for air to enter. On the intake the water is being drawn in and if there is a restriction like a clogged intake screen, it may suck air in a spot that is hard to find. 
I would look at the cutoffs on the intake side first. Maybe a small crack in the plastic or a split in the cutoff handle down inside out of sight?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the detail reply Rich, 

I'll look at the intake and outtake pipes again but I'm fairly certain they are not broken. I think it could be the motor not sitting in place, the flow is really weak. 

The air pockets would float to the top and stay there until it collects into a bigger pocket, while the motor is still running. 

I'm stumped here, do you guys think Eheim would do anything? It's not a year old yet, 9 months at best.


----------



## fishwater (May 31, 2012)

Eheim has a 2 year warranty on their classic filters so it should still be covered. You will have to take/send it back to the retailer or one of their service centers.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Not likely to get much help on warranty, I don't think unless they know of some common problem with the type and I have not seen much complaint on it. 
The weak flow will be there when air collects as the impeller just won't pump air. It will move the little bit of water it finds but since the air goes to the top and the impeller is there also, flow just goes away. 
A really home-spun try at finding a leak? How about wrapping something like duct tape or wide packing tape around the joint where the top fits the can. Wrapped with the sticky side out to avoid getting gunk on the can? If you put several good tight wraps and then bleed the air out, it may not collect. That would tell you that you have found the spot. Then you may need a new gasket or other fix. 
The reason I mentioned the cutoffs is that I had one handle break as I turned it the wrong way. The cutoff seemed to work when I used pliers but it also left a crack inside so that I got an air leak.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

Is this the filter on your 60P?
I'm looking at your pics, it looks like the inlet connector, the curved hard plastic part that screws into the bottom of the canister, is lying down.

Is this piece screwed in all the way? If it's not tight it might leak some air. Usually that connector is pointing up.

Nice looking tank!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Just tired it all the way up, no difference.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

I usually have to give that piece a spin or two to tighten it up when setting up a new one. It shouldn't be loose.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

Try mixing a little dish detergent with water in a spray bottle. Spray all of the hose connections as well as the canister seal. If you see the soap bubbling you will have discovered an air leak.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ But the soap will go into the water. Probably best if I just take this in.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

You said you checked your o ring. Have u tried lubing it?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Make sure the elbow intake on the bottom of the can is turned in snugly, have you ever checked there?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

MiSo said:


> You said you checked your o ring. Have u tried lubing it?


Lubing it with vaseline? I did that a long time ago, do you have to repeat this process? 




mott said:


> Make sure the elbow intake on the bottom of the can is turned in snugly, have you ever checked there?


Yeah, it's tight and pointing up. 

Do you guys prime it with water in the canister?, I been told to do the *"proper"* way and have the canister empty of water. How does this magic work? 

I'm suppose to have the outlet with spray bar out of the water and have no water in the canister. How in the world does one prime it then?


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

*Eheim 2215 problems - air lock, low flow, any ideas?*

It's okay to lube it often. I read some people do it everytime they open the canister. 

I fill my canister with water so it's easier start. Then I take a small hobby pump and force water into the intake. Best way to start a filter IMO.

Some people use a 2217 impeller to boost flow. 6 blades vs 3 blades.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

The 'proper' way, with the filter unplugged and no water in the canister is to open all the valves, remove the spraybar and suck on the hose until the canister starts to fill with water then reconnect the spray bar while the canister is filling. Once its flowing, plug it in.

The magic is 'gravity'

If you do it this way you will have to top of your tank after.

I do it at the connector. That way I can stop the flow then screw the connector together.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Sometimes magic needs two or three parts to work. One part of the magic is water runs downhill, another is that water is more dense(heavier?) than air. Put a tube filled with water into the tank water and it will run downhill when you open the bottom end, pulling more water with it. A siphon? Second part of the magic is that this water can be put into the bottom of a canister and it will force air out if there is an opening at the top. That opening has to be free and clear so that the air can get out. Like at the output tube back into the tank? It can't be blocked with things like lots of water in a reactor that the outgoing air can't force up and out. 
Lots of us just leave the intake tube cutoff closed while we clean. That way it is full when we come back with the filter. 

Fill the intake tube with water, let it run downhill into the empty canister and magic happens. Once the magic stops, plug it in and watch for more magic!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Thanks for the suggestions, I just recently clean it and put some vaseline on the top o-ring. Eheim's quick disconnect is more like, quickly get the towel, argh. 

Let me ask you guys something, when you put the top back on, do you side it a bit? I remember the top requiring a bit more force to take off. It's as if the top is not completely tight, I hope that makes sense. I usually lay the top with the metal clumps and just leave it like that.

Do you place the top and then slide it a bit to meet up with the metal clamps?


----------



## clopez1 (Jun 30, 2013)

The top is usually hard to take off because it's air tight and you need to open the quick connect to let air in. If there is already air inside it will open without any trouble.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

clopez1 said:


> The top is usually hard to take off because it's air tight and you need to open the quick connect to let air in. If there is already air inside it will open without any trouble.


This is a definite fact! If you can open the top without opening the cutoffs, you have a leak at the seal or you are one strong gorilla! Same goes for putting it back on, If you don't open the cutoff, you will be trying to compress the air inside the canister. I don't slide the top but just go straight on after aligning the latches. I think I would have difficulty sliding it very much. One thing I found handy is making a mark of some sort to let you see which latch goes to which opening so that the tubing is right when I get back to the tank.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh come on guys, give me a bit more credit than that! I let the water flow out before taking off the top.  

I got the flow back to about 80%, it was the air trapped at the top that was causing the problem. I had to lightly press down on the top while it was priming. I forgotten how strong the flow was, it nearly uprooted my Glosso. 

The thing is, I know the problem is somewhat fixed for now but I don't want to press down on the top for 10 mins to get a decent flow. If only I can find that receipt, argh.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

It kind of sounds like you have a common problem with some air trapped at the top. But when that happens on mine, I can tilt the can and kind of rotate it as I watch for bubbles going up the output tube to the tank. When I see all the bubbles stop, it is always ready to go. If pressing down on the lid/top takes ten minutes, it really sounds like there is an air leak around the top and the canister. Pressing down makes the gasket seal better? Any of that seem right? 
Did you know there is a gremlin that sneaks in at night and steals receipts and then goes to mess up equipment?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes! That is right, I suspect the o-ring is either not sealing or the lid is cracked. I haven't found any water near the connections. It is still chuckling along at near max level but I would really like to figure out a permeant solution. 

Word on the street is that the gremlin are employed by Big Al.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

It's an intake leak. He would have to be inside the hose to see the bubble. 

If you remove the filter and power it with just a couple of short hoses with no excess fittings (into a pan or tub if necessary), you could narrow it down to pump or fittings. Or, you could try taking off your entire hose assemble, plug the ends, submerse it in something and see if you get any bubbles.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Somehow missed a half dozen post. Posted above after reading about spraying soap on the fittings. (I don't see an embarrased icon)

Just opened my new Eheim 215. Hope I don't have similar issues.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

This happened when my pre-filter sponge at the end of the inflow pipe collapsed and blocked the flow. Creating a vacuum in the filter that sucked air in.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Update: April 26th 2014,

I finally brought the filter in to get it check by Big Al and after nearly an hour of every possible fix beside replacing the unit, we found the problem. But wait FHF! How in the world did it take an hour? Were they trying to sell you an under gravel filter? Some live bacteria in a bottle? Some premium yeast for DIY Co2? Co2 resistance tubing? 

Why. Did. It. Take. So. Long. Why?

Well, we first primed it normally. No change in flow. Ok, how about I suck the water out. No change. Let prime it again for fun. No Change. Ok, how about we try new tubes. No Change. Alright, let me suck more water out. No change. Oh wait, let try a new motor. No Change. Ok, let prime it again. No change. Ok what if I try shorter tubing. No Change. Alright, maybe Ehiem will help you out. 

So he taking it apart and suddenly stop. 

There was a huge *piece of ceramic stuck in the elbow inlet* at the bottom. 

FHF proudly recommends the Big Al store in Toronto. I feel bad that the guy had to suck that nasty water. 

PS - What the best way to reduce the flow? Longer tubing?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting FHF! That's a good lesson for all to learn with filter flow issues - to check all the paths for obstruction. Although why someone would suck on a hose, in this day and age, and a supposed expert who works in the industry to boot, is beyond me.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting the solution.

To reduce the output flow, you can slightly close the output valve. If the problem is that the velocity of the water is too high, you can enlarge the holes on the spraybar if you are using one.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Those gremlins do come in at night and move those little macaronia pieces all around! When I clean my filter, I now just run water both ways through that elbow just to see if it works normal as it is a really good place to find a piece of loose media. I have it in bags but someway it slips out.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

thats why most went for eheim classic , lol there is nothing much to trouble shoot with such a simple filter


----------



## rmonte3 (Aug 1, 2019)

I learned a lesson.... make sure you don't have an air stone next to the intake


----------

